# History channel DVD box sets Easons



## ney001 (17 Jun 2009)

Hi, got Mr Ney two dvd box sets at the weekend in Easons.  First was the history of Vietnam conflict (6 dvds) and second was conflicts of 20th century (8 dvds).  Both history channel docs and they are brilliant and for the bargain price of €9.99 per box set.  They have other history channel sets such as Hitler etc.  Can highly recommend! (maybe even for Father's day??)


----------



## Locke (17 Jun 2009)

thanks for the heads up. Will take a trip up there later. Sounds like a great deal.


----------



## ney001 (17 Jun 2009)

Locke said:


> thanks for the heads up. Will take a trip up there later. Sounds like a great deal.



They really are a great deal! they have dangerous catch, and a lot of sporting box sets as well for 9.99.  Mr Ney is very impressed with them!


----------



## Abbica (19 Jun 2009)

Thanks for the heads up Ney, went in this morning as mums birthday is coming up in July and got the hitler, Wild West and conflicts of 20th century. All for less than €30. Great value as she loves history and Jack Bower in 24 is wrecking her head a bit at the moment.


----------



## Lex Foutish (2 Jul 2009)

Thanks Ney. Must investigate. They're always great quality.


----------

